# Elden Ring



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey, the trailer's out! Even though, the trailer itself doesn't look too good graphically, I can't help but get excited about another fromsoft game. It looks like there's gonna be multiplayer this time too. The gameplay seem to be more of dark souls based than sekiro based. They have also made it abudently clear that you _are_ gonna die, so doubt about it. SO, prepare to die yet again bois and gals, prepare to die again.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 16, 2021)

Woah, just watched this. Seems like I was right about the multiplayer aspect


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Hey, the trailer's out! Even though, the trailer itself doesn't look too good graphically, I can't help but get excited about another fromsoft game. It looks like there's gonna be multiplayer this time too. The gameplay seem to be more of dark souls based than sekiro based. They have also made it abudently clear that you _are_ gonna die, do doubt about it. SO, prepare to die yet again bois and gals, prepare to die again.


Yeah, even Dark Souls 3 actual game had somewhat different graphics from the trailer. I think this is actually supervised by Miyazaki so it will have all the classic Dark Souls mechanics including multiplayer. Story however will be the same obscured bullshit even if GRRM is the writer.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2021)

Steam page is up - ELDEN RING on Steam


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2021)

It's delayed to Feb 2022 though. Network test is expected to be in November.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

Elden Ring on Twitter: Join us for a 15-minute glimpse of #ELDENRING gameplay on November 4th at 3 PM CET/7 AM PDT

That's 7 PM IST.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2021)

Doesn't look too different from Dark Souls.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

I am glad


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## true_lies (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2022)

Overview trailer


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2022)

Elden Ring rated 95 on Metacritic for PC, 97 on PS5.

Releases tomorrow. You guys hyped?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2022)

So I started playing this, seems pretty good so far. The mechanics are exactly the same as Dark Souls with an added jump mechanic. The main difference from Dark Souls is that there are very few claustrophobic locations and a proper open world gives you more options to choose where you want to go. The main emphasis is on exploration which you can do with a horse.

However, I kind of feel that its a bit jarring compared to the railroaded maps of previous Dark Souls.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 8, 2022)

Desmond said:


> The mechanics are exactly the same as Dark Souls with an added jump mechanic






This was created before the release of Elden Ring, in the network test. Really excited to test R2s out, never gave much of a thought to them before.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice. I didn't attend the network test because it didn't run on Linux at the time.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 11, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Nice. I didn't attend the network test because it didn't run on Linux at the time.


Neither did I, but the fact that jumping attack and charged R2 does significantly more posture damage doesn't seemed to be changed, as the item description for posture breaking says they do.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 26, 2022)

I think watching this game is fun than playing it lol. Specially with stuff like this:\


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2022)

People say the same about DotA 2


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2022)

This review is awesome


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2022)

How many of you guys bought this game?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 19, 2022)

Desmond said:


> How many of you guys bought this game?


I did


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2022)

Nice. How far have you reached so far?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 20, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Nice. How far have you reached so far?


Well, completed the game; exploring the lyndell Undergrounds right now. The stuff to collect and areas to explore seem to never end! Have put the game on hold currently to pursue other games though.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2022)

Wow. You are way ahead it seems.

I am currently exploring the area west of Liurnia of the lakes.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 27, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Wow. You are way ahead it seems.


I also have 119.8 hours into this game, so... 
Honestly, its a fifth in the number of hours I have dedicated to a single game, if I am not wrong:
1. GTA:SA
2. Skyrim
3. CSGO
4.DarkSouls



Desmond said:


> I am currently exploring the area west of Liurnia of the lakes.


You mean the raised platform?


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2022)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> You mean the raised platform?


Yeah, though I am done with that area now. Currently in the Raya Lucaria academy proper.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 2, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, though I am done with that area now. Currently in the Raya Lucaria academy proper.


Beat the main boss yet? Could remind you of another one from DS:3 

Anyway, I played Elden Ring again today, after a pretty long break. Had forgotten how good the game played. This has somewhat spoilt other RPGs for me, and even open world to an extent, many of which require you to fully invest in the world (RDR:2 and God Of War) whereas Elden Ring even allows the player to enjoy the game as a arcade, if he likes. And it has a good world map, one of the better drawn I have seen(except for skyrim's, maybe).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2022)

My friend clocked 150hrs on completing this Game 

Gonna play it soon


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2022)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Beat the main boss yet? Could remind you of another one from DS:3


Last I beat Red Wolf of Radagon, reminds me of Sif from Dark Souls 1. I haven't played in the last three days, too much work.


Zangetsu said:


> My friend clocked 150hrs on completing this Game


I myself have around 50+ hours so far.


Æsoteric Positron said:


> Anyway, I played Elden Ring again today, after a pretty long break. Had forgotten how good the game played. This has somewhat spoilt other RPGs for me, and even open world to an extent, many of which require you to fully invest in the world (RDR:2 and God Of War) whereas Elden Ring even allows the player to enjoy the game as a arcade, if he likes. And it has a good world map, one of the better drawn I have seen(except for skyrim's, maybe).


Yeah. You have the freedom to explore and level up your character in side dungeons and optional bosses before challenging any main boss. And experienced players can just skip what's unimportant. The only problem I have with Elden Ring is that From has reused bosses and areas a lot to fill the open world which kind of makes the game feel repetitive at times, unlike Dark Souls series where almost all bosses have something unique about them.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 27, 2022)

Desmond said:


> The only problem I have with Elden Ring is that From has reused bosses and areas a lot to fill the open world which kind of makes the game feel repetitive at times, unlike Dark Souls series where almost all bosses have something unique about them.


Yeah... you could make the case for some repetition, but sometimes its too much. I have met 2 of the major bosses that were copied again in a dungeon. They weren't even minibosses, but the boss of an entire area. Imagine if we had copies of Taurus and capra demons just lying und--- bad example. Anyway, the dragons being copied away is the worst offender though... Like, yeah, the first dragon fight was quite memorable for me, but really... I never killed one dragon after that (and unlike skyrim, they ain't unskippable... so ). In fact the only _major _bosses that might be hiding achievements behind them that I haven't beaten, are dragons. I just give them credit for allowing the user the ability to skip every single repeat encounter.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2022)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Imagine if we had copies of Taurus and capra demons just lying und--- bad example.


Lol. I know what you mean.

Dragons, Erdtree Watchdogs, etc. many are copy pasted.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2022)

The next boss I am up against is Malenia. Wish me luck.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2022)

Beat Malenia yesterday. Took 4+ attempts. I tried to fight solo first (without spirit ash) and got my *** kicked in second phase. So I decided to use Mimic Tear and used the distraction to heal and buff. Managed to kill her in the same attempt when I used the spirit ash.

I am currently running an arcane+bleed build with dual Lordsworn straight swords.

My fashion:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2022)

^^Why the graphics is looking crappy ? feels like playing 1998 Voodoo Graphix game


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2022)

That image is compressed a bit since I uploaded it from a Telegram share. 

Here's the original image, but some things like water are just designed that way in this area: 

*i.postimg.cc/c0Bq5zy2/Screenshot-20220717-194345.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2022)

I started the game yesterday with samurai build played continous 4 hrs reached Liurnia of the lakes but where are the bosses? I just encountered 1 in my playthrough.
Also does the game has slutter issue? It slutters for 1 second and then comes back to normal fps.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2022)

The game runs a bit poorly on PC. You will just have to wait until FromSoft releases a fix.



pkkumarcool said:


> but where are the bosses?


If you follow the direction pointed by the grace you will reach the main boss of the area. But I suggest doing the side bosses first. Here are where you can find some of them in the field:

- In the middle of the lake in Limgrave there is a dragon boss fight, keep running around until you see a burning pole on an island in the middle with some undead around it. When you get close it will trigger the boss fight.

- At night keep following the road south from the Gatefront ruins and you will get a Night's Cavalry boss.

- All dungeons have a boss at the end. The closest two bosses are at the base of the cliff when going north from the Church of Elle. One is a catacomb with an Erdtree Guardian and the other is a cave with a Beastman boss.

- There is a Tree Sentinel near the first grace you get in Limgrave.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2022)

The ending is pretty underwhelming IMO, especially the vanilla endings. I think Ranni's ending is the most interesting of all of them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2022)

^^How much FPS you got and any Bugs ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2022)

I get 60 FPS on 1440p. No bugs. Finished the whole game and 100% all the achievements.

There are some areas where it might drop below 60 but never less than 50 AFAIR. It's mostly consistent.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2022)

60fps on 1440p is good. which is your GPU ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2022)

Radeon 6800xt. But it still used to stutter a lot in the beginning, apparently something to do with shader compilation. But since Steam allows to download shaders it improved over time and then became non-existent.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2022)

How much you would rate it out of 10 ?
Heard that only Dark Souls RPG fans love this game.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2022)

I am certain this is going to be game of the year. I'd say 9/10 not counting the performance issues. 

Obviously Dark Souls fans would like this, but I think Elden Ring is the easiest kind of souls-like RPG right now since it simplifies a lot of things compared to previous entries. For example:


Fall damage height is a bit more lenient.
You won't be invaded by another player unless you are in coop or you explicitly enable it. Previously you could be invaded at any time.
You can summon spirit ashes to help you with bosses and some other areas if you don't have any players to summon.
You can switch weapon and shield abilities whenever you want, in previous entries all weapons had fixed abilities.
Some field bosses can be fought on horseback so you can hit and run.
No weapon or armour degradation.
Etc.



Zangetsu said:


> Heard that only Dark Souls RPG fans love this game.


TBH I'd rather people play Dark Souls series before this to really appreciate how the series has evolved.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2022)

ELDEN RING won Game of The Year at Japan Game Awards

*i.redd.it/d6i0f7vbmzn91.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2022)

PvP update announced.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Dec 7, 2022)

Desmond said:


> PvP update announced.


Gotta say they are handling updates for this game very well. Great way to keep things fresh for the people. Interesting that spirit ashes are allowed in here.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2022)

Perhaps old news by now, but Elden Ring won Game Of The Year at The Game Awards.

Also won Best Game Direction, Best Art Direction and Best Role Playing Game.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2023)

You guys tried the new colosseum update? The combat is cool with upto 3v3. It follows the respawn mechanic similar to the one in Dark Souls.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

I completed Elden Ring yesterday using "easy mod". I have played a lot of open world games, but I didn't like its combat difficulty at all, don't need to stress out in a game, life is stressful enough. Combat difficulty + discovery (what to do next aka objectives/main quest section of other games) are its main issues IMO, other than technical ones like 60fps cap. IMO they should have skipped PvP & focussed more on PvE like what the seemless coop mod is trying. 

Anyways, just my opinion. Most people seem to like Elden Ring, for me its not the case.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> I completed Elden Ring yesterday using "easy mod". I have played a lot of open world games, but I didn't like its combat difficulty at all, don't need to stress out in a game, life is stressful enough. Combat difficulty + discovery (what to do next aka objectives/main quest section of other games) are its main issues IMO, other than technical ones like 60fps cap. IMO they should have skipped PvP & focussed more on PvE like what the seemless coop mod is trying.
> 
> Anyways, just my opinion. Most people seem to like Elden Ring, for me its not the case.


PVP is one of the best aspects of soulsborne games. I just started playing Elden Ring though, so I dont know how it's PVP is. But I hope its as good or greater than DS3 (Except for the farron cancer sword).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> "easy mod"


Why?  



omega44-xt said:


> I have played a lot of open world games, but I didn't like its combat difficulty at all, don't need to stress out in a game, life is stressful enough. Combat difficulty + discovery (what to do next aka objectives/main quest section of other games) are its main issues IMO, other than technical ones like 60fps cap.


Well, Elden Ring is closer to Dark Souls than normal open world games like Skyrim or The Witcher 3 (though IMO the witcher 3 has worse combat). No hand-holding is a staple of the series and the game encourages you to develop your own combat style. In fact the game is much easier if you play a spell-casting build since all you need to do is stay back and cast spells. Also, From has made Elden Ring pretty easy already, given the summon ashes, simplified upgrade mechanics and stealth.

The 60 fps cap is a technical limitation of the engine, that was also an issue in Dark Souls and Bloodborne series.



omega44-xt said:


> IMO they should have skipped PvP & focussed more on PvE like what the seemless coop mod is trying.


A single player DLC will come out later. I think at least two more DLCs will come out.



Nerevarine said:


> PVP is one of the best aspects of soulsborne games. I just started playing Elden Ring though, so I dont know how it's PVP is. But I hope its as good or greater than DS3 (Except for the farron cancer sword).


PVP is good. I was playing a few sessions before going home for the holidays in the Limgrave Colosseum. I am on NG+, so haven't unlocked the other colosseums yet. 

Also, in the latest patch they have made it easier to coop by allowing players to assist regardless of the location they are in. In fact the game will prompt you whether to search for assist or invade in the local area or in any area when you attempt to use the blue ring or the festering finger.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

Does Elden Ring has similar rule like DS3 where your highest upgraded weapon determines the players you invade/get invaded.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2023)

I think so, yes. This has to be done for balancing reasons. 

I am not sure about the actual mechanics of this but I think high level players will get nerfed to host's level. Also, sometimes hosts can be above an invader's level but I am not sure by how much that is.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

Desmond said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Well, Elden Ring is closer to Dark Souls than normal open world games like Skyrim or The Witcher 3 (though IMO the witcher 3 has worse combat). No hand-holding is a staple of the series and the game encourages you to develop your own combat style. In fact the game is much easier if you play a spell-casting build since all you need to do is stay back and cast spells. Also, From has made Elden Ring pretty easy already, given the summon ashes, simplified upgrade mechanics and stealth.
> ...


The game is difficult, I played for about 11-12 hours before modding it, as simple as that. Barely defeated Margit, the tutorial boss in few tries (at lv35 or so). My friend enjoys the difficulty (I surely don't like playing the same boss for hours) & is now playing NG+ with a hammer. He recommended me to start with dex build instead of magic, although I completed the game with a hybrid of dex + magic, built around Moonveil.

60fps cap is an issue in these times when even consoles are claiming upto 120fps support on games. But this is not my biggest con for it.

Might play again when DLC releases, but after 50hrs, I'm done with it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> The game is difficult, I played for about 11-12 hours before modding it, as simple as that. Barely defeated Margit, the tutorial boss in few tries (at lv35 or so). My friend enjoys the difficulty (I surely don't like playing the same boss for hours) & is now playing NG+ with a hammer. He recommended me to start with dex build instead of magic, although I completed the game with a hybrid of dex + magic, built around Moonveil.
> 
> 60fps cap is an issue in these times when even consoles are claiming upto 120fps support on games. But this is not my biggest con for it.
> 
> Might play again when DLC releases, but after 50hrs, I'm done with it.


You should use player summons, (or npc summons) they make bosses a breeze. I DK which covenant that is in elden ring (the gold one). It lets you summon other players to help with bosses. 1v1 bosses become cancer sometimes. plus you both would get extra rewards (covenant item)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerevarine said:


> You should use player summons, (or npc summons) they make bosses a breeze. I DK which covenant that is in elden ring (the gold one). It lets you summon other players to help with bosses. 1v1 bosses become cancer sometimes. plus you both would get extra rewards (covenant item)


I was definitely using summons (wolf & jellyfish initially) & Margit had a NPC summon as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> I was definitely using summons (wolf & jellyfish initially) & Margit had a NPC summon as well.


You can summon actual players to help you with bosses. They would be summoned as "White" or "Gold" phantoms. 
When you win a boss encounter with a gold phantom, both you and the other player get additional rewards. This is how I play all soulsborne games,  I cant stand fighting bosses 1v1.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerevarine said:


> I DK which covenant that is in elden ring (the gold one).


You have to use the finger furcalling remedy outside the boss room or wherever the closest stake of marika is. It will make signs left by helping players appear. That's how I beat Radahn, but this is the only boss I summoned help for. 

@omega44-xt Are you playing with KB+M or gamepad?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

I played with gamepad, my first time on open world RPG.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

It feels absolutely wierd using Y button to interact, as you now use A to jump.

Also Y + RB, Y + LB to make it 2 handed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerevarine said:


> It feels absolutely wierd using Y button to interact, as you now use A to jump.
> 
> Also Y + RB, Y + LB to make it 2 handed.


Since it was my first time, controls weren't a big issue. Although, trying to run & change cam using RS needed some finger exercise.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerevarine said:


> It feels absolutely wierd using Y button to interact, as you now use A to jump.
> 
> Also Y + RB, Y + LB to make it 2 handed.


I remapped it to make Y for jumping and A for interact, like in Dark Souls. The advantage of this setup is that running with B and then pressing Y to jump afterwards is more natural than doing B -> A.


omega44-xt said:


> Since it was my first time, controls weren't a big issue. Although, trying to run & change cam using RS needed some finger exercise.


Yeah, I used to face same issue. But I got used to it after sometime. Key is to use the right stick to turn as much as possible and use left stick to "strafe" in a sense.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2023)

Desmond said:


> I remapped it to make Y for jumping and A for interact, like in Dark Souls. The advantage of this setup is that running with B and then pressing Y to jump afterwards is more natural than doing B -> A.


That is a very good idea man, I always have trouble jumping while running. I think B ->Y would be much more natural like executions in shadow of mordor.

But then toggling 2H to 1H would be even more wierd. lol


----------

